
Plasma from exercised mice showed beneficial effects on brains of aged mice - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6500/167
======
derefr
See also: "Diluting blood plasma rejuvenates tissue, reverses aging in mice"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23556209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23556209))

I wonder how much of the effect shown in this study, is just an expression of
the effect from the other study. Either way, you're diluting away whatever the
mysterious "bad stuff" in the aged mouse's plasma is. In this study's case,
it's with plasma that is from young, healthy mice, and so which presumably
doesn't have the "bad stuff"; in the previous article's case, it's with
saline, which obviously cannot have any "bad stuff."

~~~
bookofjoe
>... you're diluting away whatever the mysterious "bad stuff" in the aged
mouse's plasma is. In this study's case, it's with plasma that is from young,
healthy mice, and so which presumably doesn't have the "bad stuff";

From the abstract: >We found that administration of circulating blood factors
in plasma from exercised aged mice transferred the effects of exercise on
adult neurogenesis and cognition to sedentary aged mice.

------
zyxzevn
"I COME IN PEACE" I hope some of you get the reference

------
xnx
I can't speak to the rigor/validity of this study, but, taken together, the
benefits of exercise are amazing. If exercise was a drug, no one would believe
all the benefits could be real.

~~~
BiteCode_dev
Same for sleeping, healthy eating habits or socializing.

I think it's not the benefits we get from doing it that are amazing. I believe
it's because we are supposed to normally feel great most of the time, but NOT
doing those things that should be part of a regular human life is having
terrible effects on us.

If suddenly we do right by our body, it functions correctly, and the relative
difference is so huge we perceive that big gap as a fantastic gain.

Like when a head/stomach ache goes away, or when you finally have time to rest
after a hard week, and you suddently feel so fresh. But that impression is
what should be normal.

~~~
pengaru
> Same for sleeping, healthy eating habits or socializing.

My health _always_ deteriorates when I'm more social.

Social activities rarely complement healthy sleeping and/or eating habits, in
my experience.

------
cercatrova
Hm, looks like a new job for the Silicon Valley blood boys.

------
Anon4Now
Anyone else envious of the health care packages lab mice have? They get free
exercise and nutrition programs, get cured of diabetes and other chronic
diseases. You name it. They must have a great union rep!

~~~
salimmadjd
Until they are put into asleep with lethal injection

~~~
Anon4Now
Some might see legalized euthanasia as a benefit.

Really, though, I was making a sideways joke about all the "cured in mice"
headlines we see on HN.

------
Sargos
This would make for a great episode of Black Mirror.

~~~
umvi
An army of exercise slaves that are worked to death to provide precious bodily
fluids for the elite class that live forever

~~~
xphilter
Isn’t that the premise in Silicon Valley where Gavin(?) has the young guy
giving him blood/plasma

~~~
jodrellblank
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=peter+thiel+blood](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=peter+thiel+blood)

